# zebco world champion II



## Karpfen91 (14. Dezember 2006)

moin moin #h 
wollte mal fragen ob einer die oben genannte rute kennt und mir evtl. etwas dazu sagen kann. habe sehr alte brandungsruten und als ich im letzten dk urlaub einen brandungsangler gesehen habe der die world champion gefischt hat war ich was wurfeigenschaften und bisserkennung anbegeht begeistert. vielleicht kennt ja jemand die ruten und kann mir noch etwas dazu sagen.
dank vorab 
mfg


----------



## haukep (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

Ich fische die WC II schon sehr lange und ich muss sagen dass auch ich nach wie vor begeistert bin. Die Rute ist hart wie ein Brett und lässt sich auch mit großen Gewichten von um 200 Gramm noch wunderbar werfen. Die Rute wird ja leider nicht mehr produziert, aber ein Sahnestück ist sie absolut.


----------



## friggler (14. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

Ist eine absolute Toprute.
Und-Ist meine allerliebste.  Ergänzend zu Hauke, die Bisserkennung gerade auch bei Wind ist spitzenmässig. Und wenn Du einen Fisch dranhast fühlst Du alles! Da kannst Du schon vorher recht sicher sagen ob Dorsch,Platte, oder Aal weil jeder Flossenschlag ankommt.
Der Nachfolger Die WCIII hat nur noch 200g WG, die kann man aber auch problemlos und gut werfen.
Die II wird schwer zu bekommen sein, aber die III ist auch einen intensiven Blick wert ;-)

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## IjmTex (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

Da kann ich meinen beiden Vorrednern nur absolut zustimmen!!! Einfach nur top diese Rute!!! Deswegen pflegen ich meine beiden wie meinen Augapfel, weil nach meiner Meinung selbst die teuren Shimanos nicht an diese Ruten rankommen!!! Die WCIII ist irgendwie etwas weicher (hat ein Bekannter von mir) und sagt mir deshalb schon nicht mehr so zu!!! Also wenn Du noch irgendwo welche ergattern kannst, dann schlag auf jeden Fall zu!!! 

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## VolkerC (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

Da ich die WC II auch jahrelang gefischt haben, kann ich auch nur zustimmen, dass es eine sehr gute Rute ist. 
Wobei man noch bemerken muss, das es die WC II in IM6 und IM8 gibt, welches den Härtegrad anzeigt.( ich hatte die härtere Rute, IM6). Die Ruten, die ich jetzt fische ( SHimano Super Aero Technium), müssen sich aber nicht verstecken.

Gruß
Volker


----------



## mcmc (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

War nicht die IM8 die härtere Rute?
Hatte die auch einmal. Waren meine "Dorschruten". Sind sehr hart und daher bekam man im Zusammenspiel mit einer schnellen Rolle die Dorsche besser über unreinen Grund gezogen.
Ein bisschen störend war für mich, dass die Ruten mehr Blei brauchten, damit sie sich richtig aufluden. Unter 180g tat sich da nach meiner Erinnerung nicht viel.
Da hat man es mit z.B. modernen Shimanos leichter, weil deren Spektrum breiter ist, was das Bleigewicht angeht.


----------



## VolkerC (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

Nein, bei IM Angaben wir der Blank um so härter desto kleiner die Zahl wird( = IM6 härter als IM8)

@mcmc

Du hast recht, ich hatte meine WC II meistens mit 210g und 230g gefischt.
Gruß
Volker


----------



## IjmTex (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

Also ich war auch immer der Meinung, daß die IM8 die härtere ist, weil das damals auch der Händler so erzählt hat (den gibt es noch und jetzt gehe ich mich da beschweren)!!! Auf jeden Fall war die IM8 um einiges teurer als die IM6!!! Standen nämlich beide zur Auswahl als ich mir neue Ruten kaufen wollte!!! Habe mich dann für zwei IM8 entschieden!!! Kann nur sagen, daß ich zur richtigen Zeit die richtigen Ruten erworben habe!!!

Gruß IjmTex


----------



## VolkerC (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

Ich muss da noch mal wa richtig stellen, die erste Auflage der WCII war tief dunkelblau und aus IM6 Material gepresst.
Die Neuauflage der Rute war nacher ein helleres Blau, die als limitierte Auflage auf den Markt kam auch als IM8. Diese Rutenserie war leichter und teurer als die tief dunkelblaue Rute.
Aber die Erstauflage hatte die Eigenschaften von der WC I und war genauso Hart.
Ich hoffe, ich haben nun alles richtig mitgeteilt.


Gruß
Volker


----------



## Dorschgreifer (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

Kann mich den Vorrednern nur anschließen, die WC II sind super Ruten, habe selbst noch 2 davon.


----------



## Karpfen91 (15. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

vielen dank für die infos. muss mal nen bissel suchen ,vielleicht kann ich ja noch irgendwo eine ergattern
mfg


----------



## aalreuse (16. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

Kannst von mir zwei Stück kaufen.

Habe die Ruten wenig gefischt.

Sind zwei IM6  4.20 lang  100-250gr Wurgewicht

300€ :k:k:k


----------



## Der Goldaal (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

Hi, ich will ja kkeine Werbung machen. Aber vor wenigen Wochen hatte ein Händler in Neustadt die WC II für etwas über 80€ im Angebot!!! :c 
Ob die noch da sind ????#d 

Ich hatte da ja wirklich überlegt!? |kopfkrat Er meinte es bricht im das Herz die Teile fast zu "verschenken". Ich habe dann aber doch keine genommen, bin  mit  meiner Technicum und Antares mehr als zufrieden. Und mit 3 Angeln bin ich nur sehr selten unterwegs. 
Aber wer weiß, vieleicht hat er ja noch eine?????!!!


----------



## platfisch7000 (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

Hallo!
Ich habe auch 2 World Champion 2 und nutze diese ausschließlich,obwohl ich noch einige andere Brandungsruten habe,ist diese bei mir immer erste Wahl!

Ein tolles Rütchen mit der ich super zurecht komme!

Diese Rute kostete 879 DM ,als sie rauskam!!!!!!!!!!!!
Habe auch schon bei einigen Händlern,noch einige (Restruten)
gesehen für wenig Geld!
So wie Goldaal schon sagte....
Da gibt es nur eins KAUFEN!!!

Gruß Plattfisch


----------



## friggler (17. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

Wenn jemand einen Händler kennt der Restbestände hat und zu so einem Kurs verkauft,
würde Ich mich sehr über eine PN freuen.

Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Koschi (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*



VolkerC schrieb:


> Ich muss da noch mal wa richtig stellen, die erste Auflage der WCII war tief dunkelblau und aus IM6 Material gepresst.
> Die Neuauflage der Rute war nacher ein helleres Blau, die als limitierte Auflage auf den Markt kam auch als IM8. Diese Rutenserie war leichter und teurer als die tief dunkelblaue Rute.
> Aber die Erstauflage hatte die Eigenschaften von der WC I und war genauso Hart.
> Ich hoffe, ich haben nun alles richtig mitgeteilt.Gruß
> Volker



Die WC II gab es anfangs in tiefem dunkelblau als IM6 UND IM8. Die IM8 war teurer, hatte das gleiche Wurfgewicht, war aber definitiv härter. Die erste Serie der IM8 galt sogar als Salzstange, brach nämlich, war aber nur ein ganz kurzes Problem(Udo Schröter fischte sie und berichtete über Probleme, damals nocj in seinem Laden in Burg), meine waren perfekt. Dann geb es die Limited Edition (IM8), etwas heller, wahlweise auch mit eingebauter Leuchtdiode.

Soweit meine Darstellung... :q


----------



## platfisch7000 (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

Hallo!

IM6 IM8

Ist es Richtig das es dieses Material gar nicht gibt???
Habe mal gehöhrt das es nicht nach zu weisen ist,weil man nicht weiß was das sein soll!
Verkaufstrick!!!

Stimmt das ?!?

Gruß Plattfisch


----------



## friggler (19. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

@Koschi
exakt das ist auch meine Info.

Zu IM5 IM6 ...IM12
IM8 ist höher moduliert als IM6. Je höher die Ruten moduliert sind desto schneller und meist auch härter werden sie. Dabei werden die Ruten aber auch empfindlicher und brechen eher und sind empfindlicher gegen Schläge und Kratzer.
Soweit Ich weiss ist der Pressdruck umso höher bei der Blankherstellung je höher der IMX. Wert. Dabei wird mehr Bindematerial zwischen den Carbonlagen wieder herausgepresst. Ob auch Qualität und Quantität des Carbons eine Rolle spielen (für die IM-Bezeichnung), bzw. welche, weiss Ich nicht. Ob es überhaupt eine Norm gibt und wie die aussieht, darüber habe Ich auch nichts im Netz gefunden.
So wie oben beschrieben hat es mir jedenfalls ein Rutenhersteller mal erklärt.


Gruss
Andreas


----------



## Pilkman (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*



friggler schrieb:


> ... soweit Ich weiss ist der Pressdruck umso höher bei der Blankherstellung je höher der IMX. Wert. ...



So wurde mir das auch erklärt und das klang für mich auch logisch.
Bei anderen Ruten ist es ja auch so, daß der Blank mit dem höheren IM oder IMX-Wert schneller und schlanker ist, leichter nicht unbedingt.

Wie gesagt, meiner Information soll das nur mit dem Anpressdruck und der damit korrespondieren Verdichtung der Carbonmatten zu tun haben.


----------



## mary_lynch (20. Dezember 2006)

*AW: zebco world champion II*

ich würde mich auch super über eine pn freuen, wenn jemand weiss wo die ruten noch zu erwerben sind


----------

